# Floating Yoke or Fixed Yoke???



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*yokes*

you can correct cam lean with a floating yoke. if it didnt work on hoyts than I would ask why do they still do it. so it must work


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*yoke*

Truthfully I'm no expert but what I have found out is it really depends on the bow. I have done Hoyt's both ways and it seems to equal out. some need a fixed yoke, some don't. I know it sound's vague at best but Hoyt sets the bows up that way for reason to optimize performance. But i have found that some Hoyt's like static. So what I started to do is start out with floating string's and if I don't get the results that i want I'll serve the yoke static


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys. I really can't tell the difference in performance at this stage except to say that my fall of shot varies horizontally, depending on which system I have in place. Maybe I'll play around a bit.

As you say, why would Hoyt do it this way, if it wasn't meant to work?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If you have a cable guard....and only ONE yoke you are going to have some lean period. Yes you can twist it out with a static yoke.....but you can also do the same with a floating yoke.

Your bow isn't set up the same as it was before.....so of course the arrows are going to impact different. 

On target and in your scores your not going to see a difference between the two.....but I like a floating yoke better.....takes a lot less time for me to tune the bow and get it shooting great with a floating yoke.


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Static*

My experience is opposite of BH...static yokes, at least for me, seem to tune easier. Floating yokes work OK but cam lean is tougher to tune out. If you have to start twisting your floating yoke, may as well start with a static.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

It seems yoke style is a perference issue more than anything else. Not just one (Hoyt), but other manufacturers have floating yokes. I've shot Hoyt for the past 10 years and I can't tell the difference between either style.
Other than excessive cam or top wheel lean worrying about the yoke style is pointless.

Due a search and you'll find your Post is not the first.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Please excuse my ignorance, but I have to ask a question about this. How do you remove any cam lean with a floating yoke system? It would seem to me that if you twist one side of the yoke it might work until the bow is shot. At that point the "floating yoke" would just allow the forces of the limb to pull the cable back to the original position in the yoke. So in essence the only thing twisting the yoke would do is shorten one cable in relation to the other. Am I right about this?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

bfisher said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but I have to ask a question about this. How do you remove any cam lean with a floating yoke system? It would seem to me that if you twist one side of the yoke it might work until the bow is shot. At that point the "floating yoke" would just allow the forces of the limb to pull the cable back to the original position in the yoke. So in essence the only thing twisting the yoke would do is shorten one cable in relation to the other. Am I right about this?


I have twisted on floating yokes and they will stay where you want them they do not move when you shoot them, The cable has enough pressure in the bottom of the "Y" that the material is kinda locked in together so you can untwist one side and twist up the other and they stay put, thus being able to take out any cam lean


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Guys i wrote this about 2 days ago on another thread. I was only interested at the time. Checking my limbs. But as i got into my checking of the limbs. I found i was now looking at two different yoke systems. Any way, here is my thoughts on paper, for what its worth. :wink:


*********************************


Hello all
This new bow press gives me more options to tinker on a bow.
Notice I said tinker. I am no bow mechanic by a long shot..

Well today while balancing my bow with weights.. I would rest the bow limbs, on two pegs covered in rubber. With the bowstring being up..Bow being just cradled between the 2 post. The end tip of each limb ,being down about 4 inches to the top of the peg

Got to viewing the split limbs on my UE. I was noticing how they rested on the 2 pegs. The lower limbs were laying flat on the top of the peg.

So I compared the upper limb. The back split limb was laying flat. Where as the front split limb, was raised about 1/8" to 3/16" of a inch on the outside corner. Making the split limb look as though it was in a twist.

Well I called my shop man. To here his thoughts. Well he said, some of these limbs are stiffer. Intern one needs to shift them around. 
To a laymen that made sense.

Back to the shop.. Stood there looking at the bow, and pondering the sich -U -ation. Reach over and slightly pulled up on the cable for that limb hook up. And the limb raised a little. Hm hm.

So I pressed the bow. And took a 1/2 turn out of that cable. Rechecked how the limb rested.. Repressed and removed another 1/2 turn on the cable. Now the limb lay flat on the peg. And now all 4 split limbs now lay flat.

---------------------
So I said self. Wonder how the VE will rest on the rubber coated pegs. Well again I checked the 2 lower split limbs. And again they laid flat on the rubber peg.

So I proceeded to the upper limbs. [ UT - O ] it had a sliding yoke.

Now what -- I say to self. Ponder -ponder. I marked one side of the yoke black..
So I pressed the bow.. Slid the yoke 1/8 inch from the mark to lengthen that limb side. Pressed the yoke at that point . And began backing off the bow press. Removed the bow. Laid the bow on the pegs. And now all 4 limbs touched the pegs flat.

-----------------------
I know the yoke is suposed to find its own center. I don't know if the length of the yoke, has any bearing on finding its center. But I know from this day forward. Each time I press a yoke system . I will do a peg test.

But from what I have seen here. Any time I twist a cable or change cables .I will surely give the bow limbs,a peg test. 

My thoughts now go to a cables. Correct length and correct twist.in that cable.Some times we tighten to gain our goal. Where as the adjustment. Just might effect the 2 limbs being equal as a pair when resistance pull is added..One thing I got out of this. There is a way to check it. [ Later


----------

